# Infos zur alten Veste



## Bikerroman (23. März 2003)

Servus
hör andauernd von super - Trails und krassen Jumps in der Nähe der alten Veste .
Jetz sollen da auch Holztrails a'la NorthShore gebaut worden sein .
Muß zugeben das ich des letzte mal vor 2 Jahren dort war und eigentlich nix weltbewegendes gsehn hab .
Kann da mal jemand posten was es da alles in der Nähe gibt 
und vielleicht auch ne Lagebeschreibung mit dazu geben ?
Am liebsten wär'n mir da auch ein paar Bilder dazu .

Bin zwar nich so'n krasser "Shredder" , aber nur mal anschaun is ja auch scho geil .


----------



## Bikerroman (25. März 2003)

Hey , wird sich doch wohl noch jemand finden , der da was schreiben tut !   
Ich mein die alte Feste am Kanal , oder gleich ganz allgemein zum Fürther Stadtwald was .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (26. März 2003)

Hi,

ich kann Dir nix sagen, war auch länger nciht mehr da, aber Alti und die anderen können vielleicht ;-) Oder Du fährst da einfach selbser mal vorbei.

Grüßle coffee


----------



## Altitude (26. März 2003)

rund um die Veste sind "erste Sahne"...

Hinter der Veste haben die "Kantenklatscher" angefangen einige Drops in den Wald zu "shapen" - gleich hinter der Veste am sogenannten "Loch"...dort treffen sich auch bei guten Wetter die Lokalen "KK" in Ihrer künstlich geschaffen Umgebung...ich bevorzuge eher die von Mutter Natur im Laufe der Zeit geschaffenen Trails und Sprünge...

...von Northshore hab ich noch nix an der Veste gesehen - hinten an der Erdschuttdeponie (am Felsenkeller) standen letzten Herbst ein paar von diesen Holztrails...sah aber sehr windig aus...

Wenn Du "Kantenklatschen" willst würd ich mal die Zabo-Trails in Nürnberg oder die Trails hinterm "Steinbrüchle" probieren...


----------



## Bikerroman (26. März 2003)

danke Altitude für die Tips , aber Zabo-trails und des kleine Steinbrüchlein kenn ich leider schon .
Da sin echt n paar derbe Dinger dabei .
Wenn man vom kleinen Steinbrüchlein Richtung Worzeldorf
fährt is auf der linken Seite im Wald noch ein Steinbruch in Betrieb . ( kann auch ne Sandgrube sein )
Da sin einige schmale Single-trails rund herum ums Loch .
Vielleicht hast die noch gar nich entdeckt .


----------



## All-Mountain (27. März 2003)

Wenn Du Bilder sehen willst check mal diesen Link:

http://www.all-mountain.de/hometrails/alte_veste.htm

Natürlich bräuchte man wohl einige MB mehr Serverspace um alle Trails der Alten Veste abzulichten. Aber vieleicht hilfts Dir für ne Einstiegstour.

Grüße TOM


----------



## Altitude (27. März 2003)

@all mountain
Tom, ich wünsch Dir viel Spßa auf Malle...

@bikerroman
Ich biet mich auch als Guide für die Fürther Trails an - bei Interesse bitte melden


----------



## Wenkman (25. April 2003)

Hi Tom,
ich bin aus Zirndorf und kenne die eine oder andere Stelle der Alten Veste, die du fotographiert hast, aber kannst du mir eine etwas genauere Wegbeschreibung mal erklären. würd ich gern mal ausprobieren...

thx wenkman


----------



## All-Mountain (26. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wenkman _
> *Hi Tom,
> ich bin aus Zirndorf und kenne die eine oder andere Stelle der Alten Veste, die du fotographiert hast, aber kannst du mir eine etwas genauere Wegbeschreibung mal erklären. würd ich gern mal ausprobieren...
> 
> thx wenkman *



Hi Wenkmann,
erklären ist da etwas schwierig, weil das ja keine richtigen Waldwege sind.
Besser wäre es, glaub ich, wenn Du Dich mal bei uns mit einklinkst wenn wir wieder eine Veste-Runde drehen.
Schick mir einfach Deine Handynummer per PM, dann sag ich Dir Bescheid wenn wieder was zusammengeht.
Gruß TOM
PS: Bin aber bis 5.5 erstmal am Lago zum Festival.


----------



## Altitude (26. April 2003)

@Wenkman

kannst auch mal anrufen: 0170/3213878 der Mario (Hr-Meier), der Tom (All Mountain = unser Grundlagenchekker) und ich biken öfters Abends an der Veste...

@AllM...

Du hast Post...

Grüße

Alex


----------



## Wenkman (26. April 2003)

coole sache. danke für schnellen antworten...
tom hab ich schon eine PM geschickt, aber er ist ja bis zum 05.05. nicht im Lande....

@ Altitude
 ...geht bei euch diese woche mal was Altitude ?

thx wenkman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (27. April 2003)

evtl Dienstag Früh oder am Donnerstag Nachmittag/Abend...


----------

